# Pet Snowball Poem



## NicNak (Dec 17, 2008)

Pet Snowball Poem


I made myself a snowball 
Just as perfect as could be. 
I thought I'd keep it as a pet 
And let it sleep with me 
I gave it some pajamas 
And a pillow for its head. 
Then, last night it ran away,  :dance:
But first . . . .it wet the bed!   

:snowballs:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 17, 2008)

Very cute NicNak!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 17, 2008)

He he. That's cute.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Jazzey and Cat Dancer


----------

